

Robot Bosses, Unlimited Vacation, and Other Management Ideas from Evernote's CEO - gruseom
http://www.good.is/post/robot-bosses-unlimited-vacation-and-other-brilliant-management-ideas-from-evernote-s-ceo

======
rdl
I hate not being able to do phone calls at my desk; one of the biggest
problems with an open plan office.

